# [SOLVED] Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know what it is with me and video editing software. :angry:

I just got Sony Vegas Pro 11, and I've run into a few problems here. In the part where you can preview your video, I want there to be no black border on the sides. Can you see it here?









Also, when I go to Video Event Pan/Crop, the F-shaped thing simply refuses to move up or down. Last time on my old laptop, it could move around freely. ARGH. :banghead:








Can someone please help me?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*



Fireblazex3 said:


> In the part where you can preview your video, I want there to be no black border on the sides. Can you see it here?


It may be that the viewer is set to view widescreen 16:9 and your video looks to be 4:3 - check your project settings to make sure your settings match your video footage.

sorry - I can't help with your other problem - I don't use Vegas and don't even have a trial installed at the moment.


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

How do I change the viewer to 4:3, then?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

the viewer should follow the project settings - if the project settings are 4:3 the viewer should also be that 
Vegas has a "match source" function (at least it used to - pretty sure it still does) if you use that to set up the project in the first place the viewer should be the same pixel aspect ratio as the source footage - no black bars showing
again I would ask you to check the project settings


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

How do I get to project settings? I managed to get to properties, but is that it?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

have a look at this:

Setting Project Properties in Sony Vegas & Movie Studio - YouTube


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

Ah, I got it! Thank you so much! Do you know anyone that can help with my second problem?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

On the left of the Pan/Crop window, there is a little button that looks like this: <--> Click it a couple of times until arrows show up and down as well.


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Sony Vegas Pro 11 help?*

YES! IT WORKS!

Thank you so much! You're my hero!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

No problem


----------

